# Cat we found abandoned on the job



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

So im helping my guys cleaning a 3 day 150 cube debris removal job way out in the middle of the boon docks, and we find a abandon cat.

The cat not very friendly ay all on the first day, so the second day i bring a can of tuna and try to feed him. so i feed it and low and behold i made a friend for life!!!, this stupid cat is falling me around the job like a dog... 

One the 3rd day i feed it again, hanging out in my tahoe taking on the phone and cat jumps in the open window and flops down on my lap.Crazy stuff, never had this happen before!! I cant get rid of now.... So we ride home together, just as calm as can be the 3 hrs home.

i think im going to keep him. Here is some pics of him.

Here he is having his first meal at home, took him about 5 secs to catch the chicken,










Him catches his first cat fish.









Him dragging the fish to is favorite spot, the middle of the floor.









as you see below my wife's cat is not to happy with his new room mate









And he doesn't like his tail pulled what so ever, as you can see below









Ungrateful little Bit*h, we named him Towbee.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your good deed will pay you back many times. 

I or my guys have adopted many rabbits, dogs, reptiles, cats, birds,etc that were left behind.

I have no sympathy for morons that walk away from their pets and/or leave them locked inside of houses.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

You sure that's an abandoned _house_ cat?? 
If I were you, I'd be sleeping with one eye open!:whistling2:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You sure that's an abandoned _house_ cat??
> If I were you, I'd be sleeping with one eye open!:whistling2:


I was thinking the same thing....looks a little "bobcatish" to me..:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife says it may be a bengal cat. They are expensive.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Ah here too*

Ah we also believe maybe a cross breed to a "bobcat" pretty crazy but kudos for the rescue.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My wife says it may be a bengal cat. They are expensive.



I have a half Bengal here. One HELL of a hunter but very lovable. To damn much energy though!!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

My daughter who is off to Veterinary school in 3 years wants one of these. I told her i was glad she was gonna have a good job!!! LOL! http://izismile.com/2011/08/15/the_huge_domesticated_savannah_cat_11_pics.html


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

The pic of the chicken reminds me of the time a buddy of mine sends me a text "how much is a turkey worth?". I was a little confused but sent back "$20 tops at auction". Then I pried for more details apparently he gets to a job out in the country so he lets his dog run around while he is working. I guess one of the neighbors turkeys got curious and wondered too close. Well this dog had never seen one and immediately started chasing it and killed it. When he told us this I had to laugh because my wife (who was sitting next to me in the car) immediately responded "make sure it's dead, the last thing you need is for it to be someone's stupid pet and them wanting you to take it to the vet". 

I guess it all worked out and the guy who owned the turkey thought it was funny as hell. 


which leads me on another tangent. Another friend of mine was visiting his inlaws and I guess they had this goose that loved to chase cars. Well he goes to run an errant and the goose thought he was driving away instead of backing up. So he ends up running it over. He feels so bad he is almost in tears when he goes in to tell everyone. As he tells them they all burst out laughing and his Father in law says "we hated that ****ing goose".


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Racerx said:


> I was thinking the same thing....looks a little "bobcatish" to me..:thumbup:


Vet wont let me bring into his office after i sent him some pics of it, he going to come out to the house to give some shots.But he said the cat has a lot of Bobcat in it and its not a Bengal. The cats claws are like talons sharp as razors, and he act's like a dog, always trying to talk, he fallows me around the house always... he sleeps at the end of the bed, gets up with me. Vary loyal.

My kid has a stuffed animal of a chow-chow, the cat drags it all over the house and is constantly humping it. funniest thing i ever seen. and my Shepard dog is scared to death of it.LOL, 55 pound dog. 

The vet will have to wear welders gloves just to get a needle in it.


----------



## hudcontractor.usa (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful animal . Definitely looks like there are some wild cat genes in him


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

It looks like a Savannah Cat to me,youtube them!! They are a little bigger than the Bengal Cat........That is fregin awesome and you are very lucky,3rd Generations are the cheapest running anywhere from 1000 to 6000,2nd and 1st generations are worth alot more!!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

back in the day my grand parents down south had a litter of kittens livining under their porch with the mother cat and a bobcat kitten that the mother cat took in and was raising with her litter,your cat has a lot of similar characteristics of that bobcat kitten....on a side note where did you get a catfish from? much less a cat that kills a full grown chicken in my kitchen would be gone on the first thing smoking...LOL!!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Racerx said:


> back in the day my grand parents down south had a litter of kittens livining under their porch with the mother cat and a bobcat kitten that the mother cat took in and was raising with her litter,your cat has a lot of similar characteristics of that bobcat kitten....on a side note where did you get a catfish from? much less a cat that kills a full grown chicken in my kitchen would be gone on the first thing smoking...LOL!!


Wife went out of town with the kid to visit grandma, or i wouldn't have never attempted such dastardly deed...as to the chicken and fish,my buddy has a small farm and stocked pond. raising chickens, ducks, and he rents the stock pond to people wanting to fish, by the day, electric feeders keep the fish short and fat. We set the cat up with the chicken and fish to see how he would "react" i needed to know just how feral he was. He took to his wild side and went after both soon as he saw them. the chicken was already dead, i threw the chicken on the floor to see if he would eat it, the fish was alive. The cat watched the fish in the tub for about 10 min, then he jumped on the rim of the tub and water around it for a while and then fell in the water and turn and went after the fish like it was natural.

For the most part the cat is tame, but hasn't forgotten its wild side. The vet said he is a cross between a Manx and bobcat, i was wondering he a vary small tail.Other than being undernourished and lonely and without up to date shoots he is OK, and he is very much loving all the attention.He wont eat regular dry cat food, so he is getting left-overs.My plan is to wee him on the back porch for a month or so, im hoping he will get use to woods around the house where i live.I wanting him to be a yard cat, when he walks across the wood floors you can hear his claws clicking.Their deadly and razor sharp, and the stupid cat wont let me get near his paws to trim them. 

I took a 2ft high 1ft round kinlin wood log, power washed it clean, cut flat so i would stand up straight and rubbed catnip on it, so he keeps his claws sharp on it instead of the furniture. The wife ain't to fond about the log in the corner of the family room, it is what it is...

When someone comes over and i go to the door to open it, the cat fallows and sits in the hallway waiting to see who is about to enter his domain..Ive washed him i know 5 times and still smells like piss. So Ive tied a rubber band around his nuts so tight their bound to fall off soon, i call it my do it yourself Neutering kit! had to give him a half Valium to accomplished it.

I'm just kidding the vet is going to do it..


*
*


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful cat. It looks like it may be a cross between a Bengal and Savannah.

Here is alittle info on both breeds. http://www.nitewindes.com/BengvsSav.html
Very lucky to have come across one. As they are very expensive.


----------

